# New article in library on fishless cycling



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... _cycle.php

The more often different people explain it, the more likely someone will find an author who speaks their language.

Hope I'm not breaking a forum rule I don't know about. Just wanted to throw it out there for all the folks working so hard to get a tank ready for their new fish--and maybe haven't even taken the time to check out the library section of this forum.

Happy cycling, everyone.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I just finished cycling my tank from this article. 12 days fully cycled to 2 ppm. This forum has a wealth of knowledge....I've learned so much in just a couple of months. Thanks to all who contribute!!


----------

